# Bottom bracket/chainline problems with 2011 6 Series?



## FSonicSmith (Jan 2, 2003)

I bought a 2011 6.7 in January. It's been in the shop most of the time since then-a Trek Store. The techs at the LBS could not get the front derailleur to work properly. I spec'd my 6.7 with SRAM Force and a compact crank. Everyone at first thought it had to be a SRAM problem but it has proven not to be. Every drive train component has been swapped out, the crank and front derailleur multiple times, with little improvement. Finally, the Trek tech rep suggested the store techs measure the chainline. It's off by 3mm. Now, the good folks in WI don't want to accept the store tech's measurements and want to see the frame for themselves and measure the chainline for themselves before they will do anything. So my question is-anyone else know of any BB/chainline problems withe 2011 6 Series?


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Mine is.6.9 2011 and it is fine. Do you mean the chain itself length is off or something else.


----------



## FSonicSmith (Jan 2, 2003)

Chainline is chainline. It is the measurement from the center of the BB to the exact center in between the two front chainrings. It is critical to front derailleur shifting performance.


----------

